# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PSP] προβλημα με psp 1004

## giorgos thesalonikh

καλημερα.μου εδωσε ενας φιλος ενα πσπ 1004 αλλα ειναι χαλασμενο.δεν αναβη ουτε με τη μπαταρια αλλα ουτε και με το φορτιστη.ειναι τελειως νεκρο.ετυχε σε κανεναν κατι παρομοιο?μαλλον πρεπει να κανει καπου καμια διακοπη.
εξαρτηματα ψειρες πως κολλαω?
καποιο service maual ισως??? :Biggrin:

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> καλημερα.μου εδωσε ενας φιλος ενα πσπ 1004 αλλα ειναι χαλασμενο.δεν αναβη ουτε με τη μπαταρια αλλα ουτε και με το φορτιστη.ειναι τελειως νεκρο.ετυχε σε κανεναν κατι παρομοιο?μαλλον πρεπει να κανει καπου καμια διακοπη.
> εξαρτηματα ψειρες πως κολλαω?
> καποιο service maual ισως???



κανεις???

----------


## ziakosnasos

Μια ανάλογη φάση που μου είχε τύχει ήταν να είχε βγεί η μεσαία καλωδιοταινία απο την πλακέτα και να μην ανοίγει καθόλου την έβγαλα και την ξαναέβαλα και όλα καλά ,δες τα όλα προσεκτικά ,μπαταρία καλωδιοταινίας κλπ...

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Επίσης έλεξε και την ασφάλεια που έχει για την οθόνη. Μου έχουν τύχει αρκετές καμμένες τέτοιες. 
Εγώ απλά τις βραχυκυκλώνω και μετά όλα τζάμι. Ρίσκο βέβαια γιατί παρακάμπτεις την ασφάλεια αλλά η δουλειά γίνεται
και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε κανένα από οσα έχω φτιάξει.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ίδιο μοντέλο είπα να μην ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ο AC adaptor που χρησιμοποιεί η κονσόλα για τη φόρτιση, είναι switching τροφοδοτικό, ή linear; Αν μετρήσω με ένα πολύμετρο στον έξοδο του θα μετρήσω τα 5V που αναφέρει ή θέλει φορτίο συνδεδεμένο για να δώσει την απαιτούμενη τάση φόρτισης; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## manolo

Τελικά πρέπει να μετράς 5V στην έξοδο του φορτιστή ανεξαρτήτως αν έχει συνδεδεμένο πάνω του τη συσκευή ή όχι.

----------

